# Stanley #71, my new find



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Took an hour this AM to clean and sharpen my "new" router plane. It's from around 1895, as far as I can tell. Not bad for $20


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful old plane.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is just down right sexy!!!!!!!! Nice find.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man that's great! I have the same plane but it's in dire need of a clean up! Thanks, now I gott'a clean mine! Meanie!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Not quite as old (nice) as yours... 

Your still a meanie!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice looking plane and great price!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Yup, a meanie with out a bed. LOL!!


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

AN HOUR! THAT'S ALL?!? Considering the amount of cat hair and burnt motor oil I scrubbed off/out of it, Ive got atleast 3 hours in the #8 I'm working on!

Im jealous on so many levels.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

It does have a good sized rust pit, if that makes anyone feel better.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> That is just down right sexy!!!!!!!! Nice find.


Ken, I never thought of it like that, but yes, you're right.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice!

I grew up using a #50......"plough" plane.As a youngster,didn't realize its spelling.Always thought it was plow.haha

http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan7.htm


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I grew up using a #50......"plough" plane.As a youngster,didn't realize its spelling.Always thought it was plow.haha
> 
> http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan7.htm


Both spellings are ok.

How 'bout a 45 that needs cutters?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Geez, that one is awesome too. Although I don't use them much, I love the hand tools, especially the older ones. That's just awesome stuff.


----------

